# Residential and Commercial Roofing Sales Reps Wanted!!!!



## bilby (Mar 12, 2012)

<P>KANSAS CITY GC HIRING STORMERS - Adjusters, Contractors, Sales professionals. We need guys in KC, St. Louis and elsewhere. We're almost ready to open Tennessee. Aggressive pay plan with 10% O/P. (30-50% of profits based on experience and profit margin) Stormers with experience please</P>


----------

